# Python hoses



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Im looking to get one of the Pythom syphons that attaches to your faucet for easy water changes, I would love to eliminate the bucket moving thing, spliing water all over our new carpet. Sounds like a good Christmas idea to me.







In any case, my question regarding them is how does anyone that use them remove chlorine from the water before they put it in the tank? I usually use some dechloriziner in the bucket before adding the water, but this obviously isn't possible if its moving directly from the faucet to the tank. How does that work?

Mike


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Im looking to get one of the Pythom syphons that attaches to your faucet for easy water changes, I would love to eliminate the bucket moving thing, spliing water all over our new carpet. Sounds like a good Christmas idea to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO the python is the greatest backsaver in the world!! No more lugging buckets of water around !!

Anyways to answer your question ... I add the Tap Water Conditioner after I've refilled the tank. I just add the conditioner into the stream of water thats coming out the output of my filter so that it gets mixed around.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> Im looking to get one of the Pythom syphons that attaches to your faucet for easy water changes, I would love to eliminate the bucket moving thing, spliing water all over our new carpet. Sounds like a good Christmas idea to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO the python is the greatest backsaver in the world!! No more lugging buckets of water around !!

Anyways to answer your question ... I add the Tap Water Conditioner after I've refilled the tank. I just add the conditioner into the stream of water thats coming out the output of my filter so that it gets mixed around.
[/quote]

Yep. Just pour it right in the tank and your good to go.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Since the conditioner neutralizes chlorine and chloramines almost instantaneously just add it to tank before re-filling. Some say you can add it after filling but i've never done it that way in the past.

Since this is a question re: water conditioner







to Water Chemistry


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Gotcha, sounds good to me. I always thought you had to condition the water BEFORE adding it to the tank. I Guess I;ve been a little too anal. Thanks.

Alright side question to add to this. I usually use Stress Coat to decholranize water, just because it also helps to releive stress on the fish (or so it says). Does this work pretty well, or what does everyone else use?


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Amquel +


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice, I hate lugging buckets around.









After looking at them (packaged) how do they work? Do they siphon and add water?


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

piranha threat said:


> Nice, I hate lugging buckets around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. You hook one end up to your faucet. The hose has a drain/fill switch. Really quite simple. Only complaint I would have with them is I don't think they have quite as much suction as a regular gravel vac. That may have something to do with my water pressure though.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

best thing ever made for the fish hobbist.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Oscar5001 said:


> Nice, I hate lugging buckets around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. You hook one end up to your faucet. The hose has a drain/fill switch. Really quite simple. Only complaint I would have with them is I don't think they have quite as much suction as a regular gravel vac. That may have something to do with my water pressure though.
[/quote]
How does it begin to suck the water out? Do you turn the faucet on or something and that creates a vaccuum?


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

piranha threat said:


> Nice, I hate lugging buckets around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. You hook one end up to your faucet. The hose has a drain/fill switch. Really quite simple. Only complaint I would have with them is I don't think they have quite as much suction as a regular gravel vac. That may have something to do with my water pressure though.
[/quote]
How does it begin to suck the water out? Do you turn the faucet on or something and that creates a vaccuum?
[/quote]

Yah something like that. It's a pretty strong vacuum, at least with my water pressure. I'm very happy with the python I bought.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

i got one from walmart and used to fill my 150.....it worked great but if u guys want to do it the cheap way just go pick up a waterbed fill/drain kit.....they are like 5 bucks at walmart and have the connectors for ur sink....that all the python is besides the aquarium tubing.....the green piece it comes with hooks to ur sink and turn ur water all the way up and it syphons out the water with vacuum pressure.....or do like i did and kept the pieces and returned the hose to walmart...lol


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

For those who hook it to the faucet to drain the tank. Have you ever watched the amount of water wasted ? Talk about screwing your local water treatment plant. I find that hanging the python out the window (the higher the better) the faster the water flows the greater the sucksion (i can't believe i can't spell).


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

timmy said:


> For those who hook it to the faucet to drain the tank. Have you ever watched the amount of water wasted ? Talk about screwing your local water treatment plant. I find that hanging the python out the window (the higher the better) the faster the water flows the greater the sucksion (i can't believe i can't spell).











Suction.

I ordered a 50ft one off eBay. Should be at home somtime this week. How do they hook up to the faucets?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

piranha threat said:


> For those who hook it to the faucet to drain the tank. Have you ever watched the amount of water wasted ? Talk about screwing your local water treatment plant. I find that hanging the python out the window (the higher the better) the faster the water flows the greater the sucksion (i can't believe i can't spell).


:laugh: 
Suction.

I ordered a 50ft one off eBay. Should be at home somtime this week. How do they hook up to the faucets?
[/quote]

Man i had a bad day for english! You got my point, higher elevations work better than wasting water


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

timmy said:


> For those who hook it to the faucet to drain the tank. Have you ever watched the amount of water wasted ? Talk about screwing your local water treatment plant. I find that hanging the python out the window (the higher the better) the faster the water flows the greater the sucksion (i can't believe i can't spell).


:laugh: 
Suction.

I ordered a 50ft one off eBay. Should be at home somtime this week. How do they hook up to the faucets?
[/quote]

Man i had a bad day for english! You got my point, higher elevations work better than wasting water
[/quote]
You suck at English today and I suck at understanding. I don't understand?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Make sure you have adequate water pressure and are not trying to pump water out of the tank upwards.

At my house, with the location of my tank, the python is of no use but as a filler hose.


----------



## EAZYE (Dec 5, 2005)

Phtstrat said:


> Make sure you have adequate water pressure and are not trying to pump water out of the tank upwards.
> 
> At my house, with the location of my tank, the python is of no use but as a filler hose.


you can buy them in different lenths? How much do they usualy run?
Eric


----------



## ArmourCat (May 15, 2004)

I paid $30 for a 25 foot Python at Walmart. You can buy extensions online if you need more hose.


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

if you really wanna be cheap whip out the ole garden hose......hook it up to the sink, let it run then shut it off and unscrew it from the faucet, somehow it goes reverse and starts syphoning. at least it works for me...


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

I just used my 50ft hose by Lee's. Makes life a lot better, especially since I can't use the faucet outside (frozen). The only complaint I have is the thing on the end of the sucker (cleaning claw I guess). It doesn't allow me to go as deep in the gravel as I want. Will be an easy fix. Suction seems to be pretty good, IMO. I paid $35, BTW.


----------



## EAZYE (Dec 5, 2005)

I bought one. I got it at walmart. The cheapest place I found it at. The 25' is just long enough. I love it now water changes are effortless. thanks guys for posting about the python probably the best $30.00 I have spent on the tank yet. Except for the fish.








Eric


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Oh yeah, we have well water and it goes through a water softener, does that matter? Be okay as long as I use water conditioner?


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

ya when ur using a python ur wasting as much water that is coming out of ur tank. say u drain 20 gallons of water then 20 gallons of water comes out of ur tap right into the drain. what a waste. anyway i just suck on one end of the hose to create a suction force and put the hose in my drain sump. no water wasted. then just hook it up to a water soucrce and fill from there. not much more work and no water wasted.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> ya when ur using a python ur wasting as much water that is coming out of ur tank. say u drain 20 gallons of water then 20 gallons of water comes out of ur tap right into the drain. what a waste. anyway i just suck on one end of the hose to create a suction force and put the hose in my drain sump. no water wasted. then just hook it up to a water soucrce and fill from there. not much more work and no water wasted.


I would do that, but I can't imagine sucking water through a 50ft hose.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

works great for me seeing as i dont care amount my water bill since my apartment complex pays that......they had a nice bill my first month move in....filling 150g,50g,55g,20g.....lol


----------

